# Where is the coyote?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Can you guys find the coyote in the picture? Click to enlarge.









Here is a link to the coyote circled if you need it. Just don't ruin it for anyone else.









http://www.predatortalk.com/gallery/image/1348-whereisthecoyote105-1-1/


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He looks to be waiting for the magpies and crows to finish.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

He's behind the camera ! Duh !!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Thats soooo cool. I had him in a totally different area. No wonder I aint killed many this year!


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

wow I thought I had him about 6 ft to the right of where he is.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I found him too...just not where he was/is...he is a slippery one.


----------



## "JJ" (Aug 6, 2011)

Awesome picture!
I _tought_ I found him too!!









Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

maybe that is why I haven't seen any I am looking in the wrong places.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

And this is why I call them ghosts.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That's a good one, it was actually my third choice so I guess I got busted for the first two.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Ha---I found a deer head up in a tree before I saw the yote. Good pic.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Geez, next time make it more challenging, lol... I have a knack for these kinda things. But its great, Can i steal it?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

showmeyote said:


> Geez, next time make it more challenging, lol... I have a knack for these kinda things. But its great, Can i steal it?


Oh it's not mine... found it out on another site.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

The MASTER, thats my name for him always has been.


----------

